# Pine Mulch + Potting Mix- GOOD OR BAD?



## Cypher69 (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm about to set up another viv for frogs.

I don't want to use pebbles simply because of the sheer weight.

And I find sphag moss just sticks to their skins as well as gets ingested sometimes with the crickets.

So would pine mulch & potting mix be an ideal/ok substrate to use?


----------



## Jeffa (Nov 30, 2012)

Do not use Potting mix due the bacterial problems and ingestion. Pine bark course (50mm plus) should be okay provided water does not constantly come in contact with it due to the Tannins in the bark.


----------



## Cypher69 (Nov 30, 2012)

Cheers for the info.
I might have to rethink using pebbles.

Actually, I'm kinda confused about the bacterial bit...

Someone on a frog message board states that the "perfect" substrate for a frog enclosure consists of a mixture of;

Vermiculite, rotting leaves, propagating soil, coir & coconut peat, sphag moss, orchid mix coir block, POTTING MIX & peat moss.

Surely this "recipe" adds more bacteria into the substrate than potting mix on its own?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 12, 2012)

Think of all the fully planted frog tanks people have, all of those plants require soil which harbour bacteria, but their frogs are not dropping dead....


----------



## clairmont (Dec 12, 2012)

HI, I used an organic fertilizer free potting mix from Bunnings, that was about 4 years ago, so not sure if they still sell it. I set it up like this.. Bottom of tank= aquarium pebbles, Second layer= charcoal, third layer= sphagnum moss, Fourth layer= potting mix & Top layer= sphagnum moss. And Slimey II seems to love it & is healthy & happy. 

View attachment 273610
View attachment 273613


- - - Updated - - -

Sorry attatchments 
take two....


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 12, 2012)

clairmont said:


> HI, I used an organic fertilizer free potting mix from Bunnings, that was about 4 years ago, so not sure if they still sell it. I set it up like this.. Bottom of tank= aquarium pebbles, Second layer= charcoal, third layer= sphagnum moss, Fourth layer= potting mix & Top layer= sphagnum moss. And Slimey II seems to love it & is healthy & happy.
> 
> View attachment 273610
> View attachment 273613
> ...



How are you filtering the pond?


----------



## clairmont (Dec 12, 2012)

HI, I just use filter sponge that goes over the small pump for the waterfall & weekly (sometimes fortnightly) water changes & I remove any drowned crickets before the get yuck. I find the water doesn't get too dirty, Slimey II is a Dainty so he doesn't spend too much time in his water. Oh and it's not in the pic but I do use an aquarium water heater for warmth & humidity.


----------

